# النبض – التحقق من معدل النبض - جس النبض



## اني بل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

النبض – التحقق من معدل النبض - جس النبض 







النبض هو موجة الضغط التي تسير على طول الشرايين وتدل على عملية الضخ التي يقوم بها القلب . ويمكن الشعور بها حيث يكون الشريان قريباً من سطح الجسم ويمكن ضغطه على العظم .

ويعتبر النبض السباتي carotid pulse الأكثر استعمالاً نظراً لسهولة الشعور به تحت زاوية الفك في الانخفاض الواقع بين الحنجرة والعضلات المجاورة لها . ومع ذلك ، ففيما عدا الحالات التي يُشك فيها بحدوث توقف القلب فإن النبض يجس عادة من المعصم أو الرسغ ( النبض الكعبري ) .

ولجس النبض الكعبري radial pulse ضع نهايات الأصابع الثلاث ، السبابة ، الوسطى والبنصر ، في الانخفاض الذي يأتي مباشرة فوق الطيّات في القسم الأمامي من المعصم على خط واحد مع قاعدة إبهام المصاب ، ثم اضغط بلطف على العظم المستبطن ( لا تستعمل إبهامك لأن له نبضاً خاصاً به ) ولكي تعرف النبض قم بتعيين عدد النبضات في دقيقة واحدة .

والأشياء الثلاثة التي ينبغي فحصها وتسجيلها بالنسبة إلى النبض هي : المعدل ، القوة (قوي أو ضعيف ) والانتظام (منتظم أو غير منتظم ) . 

وسرعة النبض الطبيعي لدى البالغ يمكن أن تتراوح بين 60 و 80 نبضة في الدقيقة . وتزداد السرعة أثناء الإجهاد والتمارين وبعض الأمراض ، وأثناء تناول الكحول أو كنتيجة لإصابة . ولدى بعض الرياضيين قد يكون النبض أبطأ بشكل طبيعي ، ولدى بعض الرضّع أسرع بشكل طبيعي أيضاً .


تنبيه : لدى الرضع والأطفال قد يصعب العثور على النبض السباتي أو الكعبري ، ففي هذه الأحوال يمكن استعمال النبض العضدي . 
إن جس النبض العضدي BRACHIAL PULSE في باطن العضد في منتصف المسافة بين الكتف والمرفق . ضع إبهامك على ظاهر العضد ، والسبابة الوسطى على باطنه ، واضغط بأناملك بلطف نحو الداخل . 






http://www.6abib.com/a-1356.htm​


----------



## اني بل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جهاز النقل في الجسم / 
 النبض  






لدى كل تقلص في البطين الأيسر يتدفق تيار من الدم إلى الشرايين . ولأن الدم يكون مضغوطا فإن عملية الضخ تدفع بالجدران المرنة في الشريان بالاتساع قليلا . يضغط الدم إذن عبر الشرايين إلى الشعيرات الدموية ومنها إلى الأوردة، هكذا يتم التخفيف من عملية الضخ، لذلك يكون انسياب الدم في الأوعية الدموية متواصلة وسهلة . واتساع الشرايين مع كل دقة قلب هي النبض. يمكن مشاهدة عملية النبض والإحساس بها بالأصابع في الأماكن التي تكون فيها الشرايين قريبة من سطح الجلد، وبخاصة في منطقة العنق، أو في الرسغ أو خلف الركبة، لو وضعنا أصبعنا على القسم الداخلي من الرسغ، تحت الإبهام، لأحسسنا بالنبض، نمط عملية النبض مماثل لنمط تقلص البطين الأيسر في القلب . يمكن الإحساس بالنبض كذلك في مركز الصدر، لكن السبب في ذلك هو حركة عضلة القلب . يثبت الطبيب السماعة فوق القلب للإصغاء إلى حركته . تنجم هذه الحركة ( الضجة ) عن انفتاح وانغلاق الصمامات وسريان الدم . وأحيانا يمكن اكتشاف خلل في القلب أو في عمل الصمامات بواسطة حدوث تغييرات في الأصوات الصادرة من القلب . 

http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/2170​


----------



## اني بل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

النبض (سرعة دقات القلب)لمعرفة النبض: 

نضع إصبعين على المعصم كما في الشكل (لا تستعمل الإبهام لجس النبض).


إن لم نستطع جس النبض في المعصم: نضع الإصبعين على العنق بجانب الحنجرة, كما في الشكل.


أو نضع الأذن مباشرة على الصدر ونصغي إلى دقات القلب (أو نستخدم "السماعة" إذا وجدت).


راقبوا قوة النبض، وسرعته، وانتظامه. تستعمل ساعة لعد سرعة النبض بالدقيقة.
النبض الطبيعي في حالة الراحة:
البالغ ..................... 60 - 80 دقة (نبضة) في الدقيقة
الطفل ................... 80 - 100
الرضيع ................ 100 - 140

تزداد سرعة النبض عند ممارسة الرياضة والحركة وعند الإنفعال والخوف أو ارتفاع حرارة الجسم. وكقاعدة عامة، يزداد النبض بمعدل 20 دقة في الدقيقة كلما ارتفعت الحرارة درجة مئوية واحدة.

إذا كان الشخص مريضا ً جدا ً نأخذ نبضه مرارا ً أكل يوم ونسجل سرعته ودرجة الحرارة وسرعة التنفس.

من المهم ملاحظة التغييرات في النبض. فعلى سبيل المثال:
- النبض السريع والخافت يمكن أن يعني "حالة الصدمة".
- النبض السريع جدا ً، أو غير المنتظم, يمكن أن يدل على مشكلة في القلب.
- النبض البطيء نسبيا ً عند شخص مصاب بحرارة مرتفعة قد يعني الإصابة بالتيفوئيد.

http://www.mawared.org/hfap/node/3642​


----------



## اني بل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

النبض أو نبض القلب هو الموجة المتولدة في الشرايين نتيجة لانقباض القلب وهو مايُدعى بالدارج بدقات القلب. بمكن إحساس النبض عبر تحسس الشرايين الكبيرة في جسم الإنسان في مناطق قربها من سطح جسم الإنسان مثل العنق، والمعصم.






أصل الكلمة وتاريخها
كلمة نَبَضَ تعني تحرك في مكانه

معدل النبض في الإنسان
معدل النبض (وضع الراحة) المرحلة العمرية معدل النبض 
الجنين 150 /دقيقة 
الرضيع 130 /دقيقة 
الطفل 100 /دقيقة 
الشباب 85 /دقيقة 
الشيخوخة 60 /دقيقة 

يتفاوت معدل نبض قلب الإنسان بحسب عمره والحالة التي يكون عليها، ففي الطفولة يكون معدل النبض عالياً ويقل مع تقدم العمر. كما يختلف معدل النبض بحسب حاجة الجسم والحالة النفسية، ففي ساعات الحركة والنشاط يزيد نبض الإنسان، بينما يكون نبضه في فترات الهدوء منخفضاً، الجدول إلى اليسار يوضح معدل النبض في الراحة.

أثناء النشاط الرياضي يرتفع معدل النبض بحسب الجهد المبذول، ويختلف الحد الأعلى للنبض أثناء ممارسة الرياضة بحسب العمر، حيث يمكن تقديره بحسب المعادلة التالية:

الحد الأعلى للنبض = 220 - العمر (بالسنوات)[2]

يفيد حساب الحد الأعلى للنبض في تقدير التمارين الرياضية[3]، حيث أن هناك صيغاً متعددة لتمارين القلب واللياقة تعتمد على التمرين بحيث يرتفع معدل النبض ليصل 70-85% من الحد الأعلى للنبض، بحسب نوع التمرين والهدف منه [2].


 قياس النبض

 جس النبض

أسهل طريقة لقياس النبض تتم عن طريق جَس النبض وذلك بوضع الأصابع (السبابة والوسطى) على أحد الشرايين وتعداد النبض في الدقيقة الواحدة. أشهر الشرايين في القياس:

الشريان الكعبري 










الشريان السباتي





الشريان الفخذي

يفضل تجنب استخدام الإبهام في جس النبض، وذلك لأن الإبهام يحوي على شريان في باطنه، مما يؤدي إلى حدوث خطأ في القياس، فيقوم الجاس بعدّ نبضه هو بدل نبض المريض.


 أجهزة قياس النبض
هناك عدد من الأجهزة التي تستخدم في قياس النبض منها:


مقياس التأكسج النبضي






مقياس التأكسج النبضي مقياس التأكسج النبضي (بالإنجليزية: Pulse oximeter)، وهو جهاز يعمل على قياس النبض من خلال قياس التغير الذي يصيب موجات الضوء عند مرورها بالجلد بحسب درجة التأكسج مع كل نبضة، فهذا الجهاز قادر على قياس أمرين الأول معدل النبض، والثاني نسبة التأكسج. يستخدم هذا الجهاز في وحدة العناية الفائقة أو أثناء العمليات، أو في حالات الطوارئ، ... الخ.


أجهزة قياس ضغط الدم






شاشة جهاز قياس ضغط الدم، في هذا المثال فإن ضغط الدم = 122/65 ومعدل النبض = 75 في الدقيقةأجهزة قياس ضغط الدم الحديثة وبخاصة الإلكترونية تقوم بالعادة بقياس النبض إلى جانب قياسها ضغط الدم، حيث يظهر مقدار معدل النبض كرقم ثالث يلي قيمتي الضغط الإنقياضي والانبساطي. مثال ذلك 120/60 مليمتر زئبق و 80 في الدقيقة، حيث 80 هو معدل النبض في هذا المثال يعني 80 دقة قلب في الدقيقة الواحدة. كثير من هذه الأجهزة تعطي إشارة صوتية لكل نبضة أثناء القياس، وذلك لتعطي فرصة في تقدير كون النبض منتظماً أو غير منتظم.


ساعات قياس النبض






ساعة قياس النبض مع حزام الصدر بجزئيه المطاطي والمجس.لغايات الرياضة وتمارين اللياقة تم اختراع ساعات لليد تعطي قياساً لنبض الإنسان عن طريق قياس مخطط القلب الكهربائي وذلك بشكل مستمر أثناء التمارين الرياضية. تتكون هذه الساعة من جزئين: الأول وهو المجس الذي يأتي على شكل حزام يوضع على الصدر من الأمام بجهة القلب يقوم بجس مخطط القلب الكهربائي ومن ثم حساب نبض القلب، ويرسل بيانات النبض عبر الأثير إلى ساعة النبض، ويثبت المجس عن طريق حزام مطاطي حول الصدر. والثاني على شكل ساعة يد تقوم بدور المستقبل للشارات التي يبثها حزام المجس، ويظهرها على الشاشة، كما يمكن تعديل الساعة لتنبه الرياضي إذا ماتجاوز النبض حدوداً معينة.



اعتلالات النبض
للنبض خصائص ثلاث رئيسية هي:

سرعة النبض أو معدله في الدقيقة. 
انتظام النبض. 
قوة النبض. 
كل هذه الخواص يمكن أن تعاني من اعتلالات متعددة تدل على خلل عضوي معين، بشكل عام فإن اعتلالات النبض قد تشير إلى اضطراب النظم القلبي، أو اختلالات في الدورة الدموية.


اعتلالات سرعة النبض 
بشكل عام فإن سرعة النبض تختلف بحسب اختلاف الجهد المبذول وحاجة الجسم للطاقة والأكسجين، فأثناء الرياضة لابد أن يستجيب القلب بزيادة سرعته، وهو مايُلاحظ من ازدياد معدل نبض القلب، وكذلك فإن حالات القلق النفسي، أو الخوف أو الإنفعال الشديد تؤدي جميعها إلى زيادة في معدل نبض القلب. هذه الزيادة تعتبر طبيعية وليس لها مدلول مرضي.

زيادة معدل النبض وتسارعة قد تكون عرضاً لأمراضٍ أخرى، فالحمّى تسبب ارتفاعاً في معدل النبض، كذلك يرتفع معدل النبض في حالات الصدمة وفي حالات الاضطرابات الهرمونية، وغيرها من الاضطرابات والأمراض.

في بعض حالات اضطراب النظم القلبي، فإن الزيادة في النبض تكون غير متلائمة مع حاجة الجسم، كمثل تسارع النبض في فترة الراحة الجسمانية والعقلية والنفسية وبدون وجود أي منبهات خارجية أو داخلية، هذه الحالة تسمى بتسرع قلب.

والعكس ينطبع أيضاً في حالات تباطؤ النبض، حيث يُعتبر التباطؤ مادون 50/د إشارة إلى تباطؤ القلب، وهذه الحالة قد ترافقها أعراض مثل الخمول والدوخة وغيرها، وقد يكون التباطؤ بدون أي أعراض وبخاصة عند المسنِّين. يستثنى من هذا التباطؤ النبض البطيء عند الرياضيين حيث يمكن أن يكون معدل النبض أقل بقليل من 50/د دون أن يكون لذلك أي معنى مرضي عند الرياضيين.


اعتلالات انتظام النبض
 مقال تفصيلي :اضطراب النظم
يمكن تشبيه النبض القلبي بدقات الساعة من ناحية الانتظام، ولكن في بعض الحالات فإن اختلالات تصيب هذا الانتظام، مما يؤدي إلى اضطراب في نَظمة النبض القلبي، هذه الاضطرابات غالباً ماتكون ناجمة عن اصطراب النظم القلبي، وهي أنواع كثيرة ومتعددة، ولايمكن الحكم عليها إلا عن طريق فحوصات القلب مثل تخطيط القلب الكهربائي. أما من ناحية جدية هذه الاضطرابات فهي تتفاوت بين تلك التي لا تشكل أي خطورة على الشخص مثل خوارج الانقباض ومنها ماتشكل حالات مرضية تحتاج إلى علاج ما.


تغيرات قوة النبض
استعان القدماء بقوة النبض بمعرفة الكثير عن الحالة الصحية للمرضى (راجع تعريف النبض في لسان العرب)، وذلك ناجم عن كون ارتفاع موجة النبضة القلبية دالٌ على ضغط الدم كما هو دالٌ على قوة الدورة الدموية، ولكن هذه المعرفة قد أخذت بالاندثار مع اختراع أجهزة قياس ضغط الدم، والتي أصبحت تُعطي وصفاً أدق للدورة الدموية، إلا أن هناك الكثير من المعلومات التي يمكن اشتقاقها من نبض الإنسان وبخاصة في حالات عدم توفر أجهزة لقياس ضغط الدم، وعدم تواجد السماعات الطبية، فيمكن تشخيص تضيقات بعض الصمامات القلبية، أو تضيقات بعض الشرايين عن طريق تحسس النبض

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/نبض​[/CENTER]


----------



## اني بل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

قياس العلامات الحيوية


*العلامات الحيوية:

النبض - الضغط - درجة الحرارة - التنفس.


* قياس العلامات الحيوية:

أول شيء يتبع للاطمئنان على صحة المصاب هو القيام بقياس العلامات الحيوية والتي تتضمن: 
النبض - الضغط - درجة الحرارة - التنفس, واستقرارها يعكس استقرار حالة المصاب وعدم تعرضه للمخاطر

الكبيرة، ويرسم الجدول التالي الخطوط الإرشادية العامة للمتوسط الطبيعي لهذه العلامات ليس بصفة مطلقة

لأن كل شخص يختلف عن الآخر وإنما هي خطوط عامة وإرشادية: 
تابعوا هذا الرابط المهم

http://www.medsy.net/ministration/ministration10-2.htm​


----------



## اني بل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

العلامات الحيوية بالجسم وقياساتها 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



العلامات الحيوية 


العلامات الحيويه Vital Signs هي العلامات التي تستطيع من خلالها معرفة بأن الجسم او وظائف الجسم في وضعها الطبيعي ام لا.
وهـــــي كــا لآتـــي :-1- النـبـض Pulse:وهو عدد ضربات او دقات القلب في الدقيقه.
الــمعدل الــطبيعي= 60 - 80 نـبضـه/ دقيقه .ويزدادعند الاطفال حديثي الولاده.
أماكن قياس النبض بالجسمSit of Pulse :
أ) بجانب تفاحة آدم ( الحلق) Carotid . 
ب) في عضلة العضد Brachial .
ت) في مفصل اليد (الرسغ) Radial .
ث)في أعلى الفخذ Femoral .
ج) تحت الركبه Popletial .
2)درجة الـحـراره Temprature :-وهي درجة حرارة الجسم وتقاس بجهاز يدعى الثيرمومتر Thermometer 
درجة الحراره الطبيعيه = 37 زائد او ناقص 5, نصف .
مواقع قياس درجة الحراره بالجسم :
أ) تحت السان Oral . ب)الجبين(الجبهه)
وللاطفال تقاس ت) تحت الإبط Axilla . ث) فتحت الشرج Anal . ج)الاذن Ear .
3) الــتــنـفـس Respiration :
هو عدد مرات الشهيق والزفير
والمعدل الطبيعي هو 14 زائد او ناقص 2 
اي بمعنى 12 - 16 / دقيقه
قصور النفس اقل من 12يدعى Hypoventilation 
زيادة النفس اكثر من16 تدعى Hyperventilation 
4) الـــضــغــط Blood Pressur :-
هو كمية ضخ القلب للدم.
المعدل الطبيعي = 120/80 
او 120 زائد او ناقص 10 على 80 زائد او ناقص 10 
ويقاس عن طريق العضد بأجهزه تسمى السماعه Stethosope 
و جهاز الضغط Sphegnomonometer .
هذه هي أهم العلامات الحيويه في الجسم ولكن هناك علامات أخرى نتطرق اليها 
سريعاُ وهي كالآتي:
#- درجة الوعي :هل المصاب واعي ام فاقد للوعي.
ويتم التاكد من المريض عن طريق إيقاضه او تحريكه او سؤاله.
#- الإحساس بالألم : ويتم التاكد بفرك او قرص اذن المريض بتأني او حك قبضة اليد للمريض.
#-لون الجلد : 
-اللون الاحمر: يدل على إرتفاع ضغط الدم
:
-اللون الشاحب: نقص كمية الدم نتيجة هبوط ضغط الدم.
-اللون الأزرق: إنخفاض نسبة الاكسجين بالدم.
-اللون الاصفر:دلاله على وجود أمراض بالكبد.
#- حدقة العين : وتعرف من إتساعها او ضيقها بتسليط الضوء عليها​


----------



## اني بل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

قياسات الجسم وتصميم المنتجات

الانثروبومتريِة ANTHROPOMETRY هو إجراء قياس لأجزاء الجسم البشري وتحديد معايير لها من اجل استخدامها في غرض ما. وأغراض القياسات البشرية كثيرة ومتنوعة الى حد كبير.  فقد كان أهمها في الماضي استخدامها  في إجراء المقارنات بين أجناس الأرض والتصنيف العرقي والسلال ولكن بعد ظهور علم الارجونوميكس ظهر استخدامات كثيرة للانثروبومتري منها استخدامه في تصميم المنتجات ذات الاستخدام المباشر بواسطة البشر. وكذلك في عمليات تنظيم العمل وقياس القوى الجسمية للأفراد بشكل مشترك مع علوم الميكانيكا الحيوية وغيرها. والهدف من استخدامه بالطبع هو الحصول على منتج مريح لأعضاء الجس البشري المشتركة في استخدام المنتج.
ويفترض علم الانثربومتري وجود اختلافات بين البشر ليس فحسب في قياس الجسم وإنما أيضا في نسب أجزائه المختلفة إلى بعضها مما يعقد مشكلة أولئك العاملين في تصميم المنتجات. 
والاختلافات البشرية في قياسات الجسم يمكن تقسيمها إلى نوعين رئيسيين:
o	الاختلاف بين الأفراد في المجتمع الواحد 
o	الاختلافات بين المجتمعات والشعوب وما اليها من تصنيفات اجتماعية او سلالية او سياسية.
الاختلافات بين الأفراد:
الأفراد من نفس السن والجنس والسلالة الذين يتم فحصهم وقياسهم في نفس الظروف و بنفس الأدوات يختلف كل منهم عن الآخر. وحتى الشخص الواحد نفسه فأن قسميه الأيسر والأيمن يختلفان في التفاصيل. الأطراف اليسرى السفلى  أطول في نحو 50% من البشر كما أن الأطراف العليا  اليمنى أطول في حوالي 57% منهم. كما تؤثر العوامل النفسية أيضا في أبعاد جسم الإنسان بالسلب أو الإيجاب فمعدة الشخص تتغير أبعادها وشكلها عند الخوف والقلق. كما يختلف طول قامة الطفل عندما يكون خجلا عنه عندما يكون جريئا.
ويمكن تقسيم مثل هذه الاختلافات بين الأفراد بشكل عام إلى قسمين ينشا كل منهما عن سبب مختلف، الاختلافات  ذات الطبيعة الزمنية والاختلافات الناتجة عن النمو الطبيعي:
الاختلافات الزمنية:
إن الاختلافات والتغيرات التي يحددها الإيقاع الدوري اليومي Circadian rhythms قد تم فحصها وبحثها بشكل موسع وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإن النتائج والحقائق التي نجمت عنها قلما تستخدم في تصميم المنتجات.​


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات الجملية
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## fouad78 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا الموضوع وشامل الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع 

ممميز

هااام

أفادنى جدا


الرب يباركك



أكرر شكرى​


----------

